# [Impressionen] Teufel Concept C200 USB



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

*Teufel Concept C200 USB*
​
Es ist soweit. Wie schon angekündigt werde ich jetzt einen kleinen Test für euch schreiben, damit ihr auch ein paar Eindrücke von dem neuen Teufel System bekommt. Geholt habe ich es mir, weil mir das Concept E Magnum Power Edition zu viele Probleme gemacht hat und der Subwoofer falsch klang.

*Vorwort
*
Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich kein geschultes Ohr habe, aber ich kann meine persönliche Meinung über das System abgeben. Außerdem ist guter Klang ja meistens Subjektiv zu betrachten. 

Desweiteren soll dieser "Test" euch einen einblick in das System geben, denn was auf den Herstellerseiten angepriesen wird muss ja nicht immer der Warheit entsprechen. Es geht hierbei mehr um die Impressionen des Systems als um einen Audiocheck. Das überlasse ich lieber den "Profis".

Viel Spaß!


*Lieferumfang

*1 Subwoofer
2 Satelieten
2 Standfüße
Controlpanel (An/Aus, Lautstärke, Bassstärke)
Schrauben, für die Montage an den Teufelstandfüßen
Stromkabel
*Keine Audiokabel!!! *(steht aber auch auf der Website Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher für Heimkino, Multimedia & HiFi)

*Verarbeitung/Details

*Die Verarbeitung des Systems ist echt gut, aber ich war auch nichts anderes gewohnt von Teufel. Die Satelieten, sind anders wie beim CEMPE, nicht Matt sondern habe eine Klavierlack Oberfläche. Genauso der Subwoofer (nur die Front) und das Controlpanel.
Dies sieht sehr edel aus, führt aber dazu, dass sehr leicht kratzer entstehen können. Ich empfehle hier Stoffhandschuhe, um die Boxen anzufassen. Dir Front der Satelieten wird durch einen Staubschutz in tiefem Schwarz gehüllt. Dieser ist auch abnehmbar.

(Wirkt grau, wegen der direkten Sonneneinstrahlung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Subwoofer ist echt groß, für solch ein "kleines" 2.1 System und macht ordentlich was her. Im Standby modus leuchtet der Ring in Rot, ist er an färbt sich der Kreis Blau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Subwoofer hat einen Anschluss für Strom, Analoges Audiosignal, USB und die Ausgänge für den Rechten und Linken Lautsprecher.

*Das Controlpanel

*Dem System liegt (anders als die Fernbedienung des Teufel CEMPE) ein Controlpanel bei, das auf den Tisch gelegt werden kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das Kabel ist von Anfang an sehr elastisch und biegsam und das Controlpanel ist aus massiven Stahl. Dementsprechend schwer ist es auch. Dadurch ruscht es nicht durch den zug des Kabels vom Tisch und hat eine sehr stabile Lage. 

Es befinden sich 2 Drehknöpfe und ein AN/AUS Schalter auf der Oberseite. 
Der AN/AUS schalter hat einen sehr geringen Druckpunkt. Er lässt sich gerade mal vielleicht 1 mm nach Unten drücken. Schaltet man die Anlage an, hört man ein Klacken in der Subwoofer Box.

Die Drehknöpfe haben einen guten widerstand und wirken keinesfalls Billig. Direkt um die Knöpfe ist jeweils eine Anzeigebalken, wie stark die Lautstärke oder die Bassstufe immoment ist. Diese leuchten Blau, wenn die Anlage angeschaltet ist und färben sich wie der Subwoofer Rot, sobald die Anlage ausgeschaltet wird und in den Stand By Modus geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Front befinden sich noch Anschlüsse, um einen Kopfhörer und ein Micro anzuschließen. Allerdings dürfte das Micro nur gehen, wenn man die Anlage per USB an den Computer angeschlossen hat. Denn einen Analogen Eingang für ein Micro gibt es an der Anlage nicht, um den Subwoofer mit dem Micro ausgang an der Soundkarte zu verbinden.

*Der Klang

*Nun zum wichtigstem: Dem Sound der Anlage.

Eines Vorweg: Was diese Anlage liefert ist einfach GEIL!. Der Bass haut sowas von Kräftig und Druckvoll rein. Er ist die perfekte Mischung aus hörbarem und fühlbaren Bass und fügt sich genial in das Gesamtbild ein. Durch das Controlpanel lässt er sich schon regel, aber einmal einstellen reicht eigentlich. Die Satelieten liefern sehr schönen und klaren Klang und verzerren auch nicht, wenn man die Anlage mal so richtig Laut stellt. TOP!!! In Spielen sorgt der Bass dafür, dass der Tisch immer bei Explosionen oder ähnlichem mitvibriert. In Left 4 Dead spürt man schon, wann ein Tank ankommt.

Bei der Anfangssequenz von Star Wars Episode 3 lässt der Bass die Wände wackeln. Mein Vater war davon auch sehr angetan (er selber besitzt das Motiv 2). Mein ganzer Tisch hat dabei vibriert Die Stimmen und Explosionen kommen sehr klar herüber. Offiziel ist es für eine Beschallung von Räumen bis 20m² gedacht, doch auch für mein 28m² Zimmer reicht das vollkommen aus. Der Begriff "2.1 Multimedia System" stimmt also. Als PC System oder Heimkino anlage für kleinere Räume sehr gut zu gebrauchen.

*Die USB-Soundkarte

Details:

 *Das System verfügt über eine Eingebaute Soundkarte, die man mit einem USB anschluss betreiben kann. Verbindet man den PC damit, erscheint ein kleines Fenster im Betriebssystem und es wird gefragt, ob der Treiber automatisch installiert werden soll. Ich habe eine Internet Suche zugelassen und er hat sich einen Treiber heruntergeladen und installiert. 
Eine Software seitens Teufel liegt dem System nicht bei. Man kann aber unter der Systemsteuerung bei den Audiogeräten Auswählen, ob man (wie bei mir, die extra Eingebaute Soundkarte) nehmen möchte oder den Klang doch von der Teufel Soundkarte berechnen lassen möchte.

Folgendes Problem kann aber auftreten. Wenn man die Anschlüsse für MIC/AUDIO an dem Controllpanel benutzen möchte, so *muss* der PC über USB mit der Anlage verbunden werden. Laut Teufel, werden dann beide Signale (X-Fi/Teufel Soundkarte) gleichzeitig wiedergegeben. Da ich aber den MIC eingang an dem Controllpanel benutzen wollte, habe ich das ganze so eingestellt, dass alles was Audio wiedergabe betrifft die X-Fi berechnen soll und die Stimme soll über das Teufel System geleitet werden. Doch dies scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Obwohl alles richtig eingestellt ist, wird der Sound trotzdem über die Teufel Soundkarte ausgegeben. Sollte ich in den nächsten Tagen doch noch eine Lösung für das Problem finden, so werde ich es euch mitteilen.

*Klangvergleich X-Fi gegen Teufel

*Ich war positiv überrascht von der eingebauten Soundkarte. Sie liefert einen guten Klang, ist aber denoch "schlechter" als die X-Fi Karte (wäre sie besser, dann wären X-Fi karten demnächst ja überflüssig) aber besser als der Soundchip auf dem Mainbord. Der Bass drückt doch noch ganz schön stark und auch wenn ich die Anlage laut drehe verzerrt nichts. Für Leute, die nicht extra Geld für eine Soundkarte ausgeben wollen, ist die eingebaute Karte sicherlich sehr gut. Für richtige Gamer, die viel zocken ist eine X-Fi wohl immernoch besser, denn es fehlen die EAX effekte und die Räumliche Ortbarkeit leidet. Ob man jetzt noch extra Geld für eine mindestens 50 Euro teure X-Fi ausgeben möchte sei dahingestellt. Für Leute, die nicht all zu hohe Ansprüche haben, ist dieser mehr als Ausreichend.
  
*Fazit:

*Ich bin mit der Anlage einfach zufrieden. Selbst meine Ansprüche wurden um weiten übertroffen. Der Klang ist einfach genial, die Verarbeitung sehr gut und die Optik edel. Ich bereue es keine Minute 200 Euro (aktuell 149€) dafür ausgegeben zu haben. Für mich ist es die beste 2.1 Anlage, die es immoment auf dem Markt gibt. Ich würde sie sofort wieder kaufen und *empfehle* sie wirklich gerne weiter. Teufel hat sehr gute Arbeit geleistet!

So siehts jetzt bei mir aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schlusswort:*

Dies war mein erster großer Test. Bitte verzeiht mir, falls ich irgendwelche Rechtschreibfehler vielleicht doch noch nicht gefunden habe. Ich wollte euch einfach einen kurzen Einblick über dieses neue System geben. 

*Kritik, Fragen oder Lob sind SEHR GERNE GESEHEN!!!

Mfg EraZeR
*


----------



## Gadget2 (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

ich hab da ein paar fragen: wo hast du das system gekauft
                                     und wieviel watt hat es


----------



## davidenine (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Ha auch ne Frage:Ist der Sub besser(lauter)oder schlechter als der vom CEM PE?


----------



## Olstyle (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Hast du mal den USB-Modus mit dem Analogen Betrieb an der Soka verglichen?


----------



## exa (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



Gadget2 schrieb:


> ich hab da ein paar fragen: wo hast du das system gekauft
> und wieviel watt hat es



bei teufel, es gibt keine anderen anbieter...

135 watt sinus


----------



## HollomaN (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



Gadget2 schrieb:


> ich hab da ein paar fragen: wo hast du das system gekauft
> und wieviel watt hat es



siehe da _*Teufel Concept C 200*
_


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Technische Daten findest du auf der Website Teufel.de.

Die Subwoofer miteinander zu vergleichen finde ich unfair. Der vom CEMPE ist Downfire, was meiner Meinung nach ein anderes Klangbild liefert. Außerdem ist er bestimmt kraftvoller, denn er hat eine 25cm Spule, die vom C200 ist 20 cm im Durchmesser breit. Allerdings finde ich den Bass besser, mindestens genauso kräftig. Ich würde den USB Modus gerne testen, aber wie auf der Website angegeben sind keine Verbindungskabel mitgeliefer. Ich habe zum Verbinden der Boxen die Kabel vom Motiv 2 meines Vaters benutzt. Ich werde aber in den nächsten Tagen versuchen, ein solches USB Kabel auszuleihen und den Test nachreichen.


----------



## Gadget2 (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

ich würd auch gern mal deine meinung zu dem "Teufel Motiv 5" und dem "Teufel Concept F" hören

denn die sind so meine favoriten

ich weis aber noch nich so genau welches ich mir hole


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Wenn ich jetz gemein wär, würde ich sagen du hast den testaufbau von meinen tests geklaut ^^ 
Ein paar mehr details zu Höhen/Dynamik etc. wären schon wünschenswert


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Zum Teufel Concept F kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen. Aber es soll sich fast genauso anhören wie das CEMPE, hat aber auch ne decoderstation oder so drinne. Zum Motiv 2 (Sozusagen das 2.1 Modell des 5.1 Modells) kann ich folgendes berichten. Vom Klang her auch gut, Boxen nicht eckig sindern eher Oval, größer als die des CEMPE's oder des C200. Optik Edel dank Klavierlack. Für 300 Euro aber VIEL zu Teuer. Da nimm lieber das C200. Ist Klanglich teilweise sogar besser.

@Devil96: Nein ehrlich, ich habe nichts geklaut. Die Anordnung habe ich so spontan gemacht. Selbst wenn ichs "geklaut" haben sollte wäre das doch ein kompliment an dich oder etwa nicht?  Zu den Höhen usw. damit kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, bin aber der Meinung, dass diese gut wiedergegeben werden. Der Hochtöner ist ziemlich größ.


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Klar wär dass n kompliment  wär ja auch net schlimm 

Is antürlich schade, dass du keine weiteren vergleiche hast, aber für deinen ersten test schon recht gut


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Das stimmt leider. Aber ich wollte euch ja auch einen kleinen Einblick geben und ein paar Bilder zeigen. Der Klangtest wird bestimmt noch von PCGH oder anderen Seiten durchgeführt.

Zum Subwoofer nochmal: Habe vergessen zu sagen, dass der an der Unterseite 4 kleine Standfüße hat, die ihn ein bischen entkopeln.


----------



## SilentKilla (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



Gadget2 schrieb:


> ich würd auch gern mal deine meinung zu dem "Teufel Motiv 5" und dem "Teufel Concept F" hören
> 
> denn die sind so meine favoriten
> 
> ich weis aber noch nich so genau welches ich mir hole



Da liegen aber Welten auseinander. Ich hab das Motiv 2, welches baugleich mit dem Motiv 5 ist, aber 3 LS weniger hat. Gucken kannst du hier:

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] Das perfekte Heimkino/Stereosystem

TEST: 2.1-System Teufel Motiv 2 (17.01.2007)


----------



## Mosed (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Das Motiv 5 klingt besser als das Concept F. Ich habe den Vergleich nicht direkt, aber nacheinander hatte ich die Systeme.

Motiv 5 ist Frontfire, CF ist Downfire.


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

*Info:* Da mir heute leider die Zeit zum ausführlichen Testen des Klanges fehlte, werde ich morgen den Klang Bereich Updaten.


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Geil Alleine die Optik ist Wahnsinn.


----------



## diemxxx (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Ich habe seit gestern auch das Concept C 200. Der Sound ist echt super, doch leider rauschen meine Satelliten deutlich hörbar wenn eigentlich nichts rauskommen sollte. Andere Kabel, Steckdose, etc. hab ich schon getestet  
@Nimbel sind Deine wirklich still?


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Nicht komplett, aber mein Rauschen ist echt extrem leise, hört man eigentlich nur leicht, wenn alles aus ist und im Zimmer nichts an ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



diemxxx schrieb:


> Ich habe seit gestern auch das Concept C 200. Der Sound ist echt super, doch leider rauschen meine Satelliten deutlich hörbar wenn eigentlich nichts rauskommen sollte. Andere Kabel, Steckdose, etc. hab ich schon getestet
> @Nimbel sind Deine wirklich still?




Hast du Onboard?? wenn ja, dann isses garantiert das. Die Dinger sin äußerst bescheiden.


----------



## diemxxx (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Ich hab sie über usb an einem MacBook hängen. Sie rauschen aber auch wenn gar keine Verbindung zum Rechner besteht.


----------



## Witcher (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Bei Boxen in der Preisklasse ist ein gewisses grundrauschen nicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## Mosed (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Das ist normal - selbst mein Motiv 5 rauscht leise.


----------



## Overlocked (12. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Das ist in der Klasse so, da müsstest du dann kleinere Verstärker bauen, aber das wäre schade


----------



## _Basti_ (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Sehr schöner Test. Die Bilder sind auch gut gewählt.


----------



## Lee (13. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Interessantes System. 
Aber leider erst viel zu spät gekommen, als das es ncoh für mich interessant sein könnte...


----------



## derRoque (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

wirklich ein gelungener Test. Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir das Soundsystem zu kaufen, aber ich bin mir nicht genau sicher, was für Kabel ich mir da alles noch dazubestellen muss. Also erstmal normales Lautsprecherkabel vom Subwoofer zu den Boxen, aber was noch?

Gruß Roque


----------



## Overlocked (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Klinke und normale Lautsprecherkabel, das war es.


----------



## Mosed (16. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Man benötigt doch sicherlich ein "Klinke auf Doppel-Chinch-Stecker" Kabel und nicht ein Klinke-Klinke Kabel oder?!


----------



## Dementia (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Man benötigt doch sicherlich ein "Klinke auf Doppel-Chinch-Stecker" Kabel und nicht ein Klinke-Klinke Kabel oder?!



Sowas 
STEREO VERBINDUNG 3,5MM KLINKE ST: Amazon.de: Elektronik
+ 
Lautsprecherkabel rot/schwarz 5 m Rolle, Querschnitt 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder das Paket von Teufel 
Lautsprecher Teufel - Kabelsets für Lautsprecher
*Kabel-Set AC 1002 WS *


----------



## Mosed (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Ja, genau das meinte ich. 

Wobei ein Käufer sich überlegen sollte, ob er nicht Lautsprecherkabel mit 1,5 mm² Durchschnitt kauft. Das andere ist ja sogenannter Klingeldraht.


----------



## Dementia (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Ich glaube nicht, dass 1.5er Kabel bei diesen Boxen auf relativ kurzer Strecke <5m , einen merklichen Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Es würde natürlich auch statt einem Analog Kabel solch ein USB Kabel reichen, dann kann man aber nicht die (eventuell) verbaute Soundkarte benutzen.


----------



## 4theCause (19. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Hallo,
und erst mal vielen Dank für den Test!
ich hätte da mal eine kleine Frage zu dem concept c 200. Ich plane in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen Rechner anzuschaffen mitsamt 2.1 Soundsystem. Nun habe ich gelesen das hier getestete Teufel System verfügt über eine interne USB Soundkarte. Heisst das ich kann mir die Soundkarte beim Rechnerkauf gleich sparen und alles komplett über das Teufel System laufen lassen? Gibt es da abstriche in der Qualität? Die Frage geht besonders an Nimbel ob man irgendwelche Unterschiede zu einer PCI Soundkarte festellen kann. Wäre nämlich nicht schlecht wenn ich mir die 70 Euro für ne X-Fi Titanium einfach sparen kann^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Ich habe bis jetzt leider noch kein Kabel, um die Anlage mal an dem USB modus zu testen. Ich werde den Test aber auf alle Fälle noch an diesem Wochende (warscheinlich) morgen Nachreichen. Solltest du aber viel Spielen, ist eine X-Fi Soundkarte sehr empfehlenswärt. Wie gesagt, der Test wird nachgereich. Hatte in letzter Zeit zu wenig Zeit dafür.

MFG Nimbel


----------



## 4theCause (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Heisst das man kann das concept c 200 auch ohne USB am Rechner laufen lassen und die Soundkarte im Subwoofer umgehen? Das wäre auch nicht schlecht denn das mit der integrierten Soundkarte ist mir sowieso ein wenig suspekt. Um Hardware Scherereien zu umgehen hatte ich schon überlegt mir das kleinere concept c 100 anzuschaffen allerdings hat mir das etwas zu wenig Leistung. Worüber schliesse ich das System denn dann an wenn nicht über USB? Über den AUX In Ausgang? Dafür bräuchte ich dann ein doppeltes Cinch Kabel das auf Klinke endet um es mit der Soundkarte zu verbinden oder? Sorry für die vielen dummen Fragen


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Nichts da dumme Fragen. Dafür ist man hier doch da.

Du kannst beim Concept c200 auch den AUX eingang benutzen (mache ich immoment, damit ich den Sound von der X-Fi benutze). Aber um das Micro auch an dem Controllpanel zu benutzen musst du auf alle Fälle den USB anschluss auch anschließen. Laut Handbuch kann man dann aus/an schalten ,was man haben möchte. Du kannst dann (laut Handbuch) also den Sound über den Analogen Anschluss benutzen und das Micro über den USB Modus verwenden. Beim C100 ist das anders. Das hat keine USB Soundkarte. Da kannst du einfach den Analogen Ausgang mit dem Eingang am Subwoofer Verbinden. 

Shop

MFG Nimbel

PS: Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann frag!


----------



## 4theCause (21. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Ah super vielen Dank das hilft mir sehr weiter! Ich würde das ganze nämlich ohnehin lieber über eine X-Fi laufen lassen und damit es keine Hardwareprobleme gibt lasse ich den USB Anschluss einfach aussen vor. Auf der Teufel Homepage werden ja auch 2 Kabel Kits passend zu dem System angeboten. Denke das Kabel-Set AC 1002 WS wird dann für meine Ansprüche reichen es besteht aus Stereo-Cinch-Kabel (1,00 Meter), Y-Adapter-Kabel 2 x Cinch > Mini-Klinke Stereo (1,00 Meter) und Lautsprecherkabel 0,75 qmm (10 Meter). Dennoch würde ich den Test wie sich die interne Teufel Soundkarte gegen deine X-Fi schlägt auch noch sehr interessant finden


----------



## Gumpler (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*

Das würde mich auch sehr Interesieren da ich mit dem gedanken spiele dieses Set zu kaufen. Allesdings nur mit dem Argument nicht nochmal extra eine Soundkarte zu kaufen. 

gump


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

*[Update]* Test wurde überarbeitet und der Test der eingebauten Soundkarte wurde hinzugefügt!!!


----------



## 4theCause (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

Super vielen Dank für das Update! Denke für meinen neuen Rechner wird ein Teufel concept c 200 + X-Fi für den Sound sorgen. Bis vor diesem Test war eigentlich das Logitech Z-2300 mein Favorit aber da mir das Teufel System optisch viel besser gefällt und der Sound von Teufel allgemein einen sehr guten Ruf genießt habe ich mich nun umentschieden. Nicht zuletzt Dank deinem Test 
Eine kleine Frage hätte ich allerdings doch noch. Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen das die Satelliten unangenehm rauschen sollen unabhängig von der Lautstärke und auch wenn gerade kein Sound ausgegeben wird. Ist das bei dir auch so und wenn ja ist das störend oder kann man damit Leben?


----------



## Mosed (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

grob geschätzt behaupte ich jetzt mal, dass du das Rauschen bei sonst komplett stillem Zimmer mind. auf 2m Abstand leise hören wirst.

Ich konnte das Concept F in meinem 12 m² Zimmer überall problemlos hören - nicht laut, aber hörbar.

Selbst das Motiv 5 rauscht hörbar, allerdings deutlich leiser als das CF.


----------



## Gumpler (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

Ich würde es trozdem gerne wissen wie laut es ist nach Nimbel's Meinung ist.  außerdem ob es unterschide zwichen der X-Fi und der teufel soundkarte gibt in sachen Rauschen.

naja hab die X-FI heute etwas billiger bekommen bei alternats zackzack!


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

So ich bin nach 5 Tagen Abschlussfahrt auch wieder da.

Ich finde das Rauschen echt nicht erwähnenswert, egal ob X-Fi oder Teufel Soundkarte. Man hört es bei mir echt nur wenn nichts im Raum ein Geräusch produziert und dann auch nur, wenn man mit dem Ohr an die Boxen geht.

mfg Nimbel


----------



## Dark.XT (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

Das Soundsystem sieht wirklich interessant aus!
Auch wenn ich denke dass das Motiv 2 immer noch das beste 2.1 Soundsystem ist. 
Hier wäre ein subjektiver Vergleich vom Sound noch schön gewesen, denn ich schwanke derzeit zwischen den beiden Systemen, und ob sich der Aufpreis von 100€ für das Motiv auch lohnt.

Edit: Wo anders habe ich noch gelesen dass die Lautsprecher rauschen wurden - ist das bei dir auch?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*



Dark.XT schrieb:


> Das Soundsystem sieht wirklich interessant aus!
> Auch wenn ich denke dass das Motiv 2 immer noch das beste 2.1 Soundsystem ist.
> Hier wäre ein subjektiver Vergleich vom Sound noch schön gewesen, denn ich schwanke derzeit zwischen den beiden Systemen, und ob sich der Aufpreis von 100€ für das Motiv auch lohnt.
> 
> Edit: Wo anders habe ich noch gelesen dass die Lautsprecher rauschen wurden - ist das bei dir auch?




Wieso ziehst du denn nicht das Edifier-System in Betracht?? (LINK) Die haben mehr Volumen, besitzen ebenfalls eine gute Verarbeitung un der Sub hat 1 aktive Membran plus 2 passive. Zudem ist es auch noch billiger als das Motiv 2 . Man soll ja nicht immer annehmen dass Teufel das Nonplusultra ist.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

Devil96 hat recht. Teufel ist nicht das Maß aller dinge. Aber in der Preisklasse sind sie gut. Das Rauschen ist (weiter oben beschrieben) eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert. Ich finde, das sich 100 Euro mehr nicht für das Motiv 2 lohnen!


----------



## Dark.XT (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

Das Edifier ... stimmt, das habe ich ja ganz vergessen.
Laut Computerbase klingt das Motiv2 trotzdem besser 
Leider scheint Teufel nur keinerlei Interesse zu haben den Preis zu senken, haben den Preis ja sogar angehoben -.-
Da ich zum Musikhören eh noch eine Stereoanlage habe ist der Aufpreis für das Motiv2 für Spiele und Filme vermutlich wirklich nicht wert.

Was mich bei dem Edifier etwas stört sind jedoch die Ausmaße der Satelliten ...


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

Generell kann man aber sagen, dass je größer die Membran ist, desto besser ist der Klang. Man beschallt ja auch keine Konzerthalle mit Sattelieten


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. März 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*



Nimbel schrieb:


> Generell kann man aber sagen, dass je größer die Membran ist, desto besser ist der Klang. Man beschallt ja auch keine Konzerthalle mit Sattelieten



Korrekt. Die Sateliten sind wenigstens mal größer als beim Cempe etc, was dem Klang zuträglich ist


----------



## Gumpler (1. April 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*

Die haben das Cempe zwar verteuert aber dafür gibt es  jetzt CF für 179€ 
ich bin am überlegen mir das jetzt zuschnappen


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test/Impressionen] Teufel Concept C 200*

Das hat aber auch keine Kabel mitgeliefert. Die musst du noch mit dazurechnen.


----------



## Witcher (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test/Impressionen] Teufel Concept C200 USB*

Soundkabel bekommt man ja günstg ich denke das sollte für ihn kein problem sein


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test/Impressionen] Teufel Concept C200 USB*



Witcher schrieb:


> Soundkabel bekommt man ja günstg ich denke das sollte für ihn kein problem sein



Ich weise ihn ja auch nur darauf hin. Nicht, dass er sich das System kauft und dann steht er da ohne Kabel und darf sich nochmal welche kaufen.


----------



## Witcher (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Test/Impressionen] Teufel Concept C200 USB*

Jap stimmt hab ja bloß darauf hingewiesen er könnte ja denken das man die ganz teuren soundkabel nehmen muss.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich bei einer 200€ Anlage Kabel für 50€ rentieren würden.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200 [Update]*



Dark.XT schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich denke dass das Motiv 2 immer noch das beste 2.1 Soundsystem ist.


motiv 2. 
da rauscht übrigens nix.
bin entsetzt das die e-serie derart rauscht.


----------



## EnchanterTim (4. Oktober 2009)

Tach zusammen!

Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass dieser Thread schon den ein oder anderen Monat auf dem Buckel hat, aber dennoch hoffe ich hier eine antwort zu bekommen. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir die Anlage zu holen, blicke aber leider bei dem Zubehör nicht ganz durch.
Dass ich mir noch extra Kabel (zb. das vorgefertigte empfohlene Set) kaufen muss, ist mir klar. Aber wie steht es mit den Teufel Bananensteckern? 
An den Lautsprechern selbst, werden die Kabel einfach nur eingeklemmt, das sieht man ja auf den Fotos. Aber Am Sub siehts so aus, als müsste man dort an den Kabelenden diese Bananenstecker installieren.

Brauche ich jetzt 4 Stück, oder nicht?

mfg EnchanterTim


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Du brauchst keine Bananenstecker.
Die Kabel kann man bei solchen Anschlüssen auch seitlich rein schieben und festschrauben.


----------



## EnchanterTim (5. Oktober 2009)

danke! ^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Oktober 2009)

EnchanterTim schrieb:


> Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass dieser Thread schon den ein oder anderen Monat auf dem Buckel hat, aber dennoch hoffe ich hier eine antwort zu bekommen.



Selbst wenn er "alt" ist, kann man doch trotzdem seine Fragen Posten. Ist ja sowas wie ein Sammelthread für das System und man hilft doch gerne weiter.


----------



## Speedguru (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!!

Ich will mir uach ein 2.1 sys kaufen! Die Edifier sind mir zu groß, deshalb guge ich mich bei teufel um!
Ich habe auch das C 200 im Auge gehabt, aber da zu Weihnachten ein neuer PC ins Haus kommt und man da dann eine Soundkarte eibauen kann würde mir doch auch das C100 reichen oder?
Ich meine damit, ob es sich lohnt diesen Aufpreis zu zahlen, wenn man die Soka eh net benutzt. Ihr müsst wissen, dass ich Schüler bin und nicht allzu viel Geld über habe...^^
Also kann ich behertzt das C100 nehmen oder sollte es schon das 200er sein?
Oder kennt ihr noch andere Preiswerte alternativen?

MFG 

Speedguru


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2009)

Das C200 USB wurde in der aktuellen AUDIO getestet und ist dabei sehr gut davon gekommen. Empfehle dir mal in der aktuellen Ausgabe zu blättern und den Artikel durchzulesen. 

Scheint für den Preis auf jeden Fall ganz gut und eine Investition für den schmalen Geldbeutel zu sein.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Oktober 2009)

> Also kann ich behertzt das C100 nehmen oder sollte es schon das 200er sein?



ich würde trotz Soundkarte eher zum C200 raten, da das C200 auch größere Satelitten hat und damit einen merklich besseren Klang.


----------



## Speedguru (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die antworten!! In der Audio steht: „Plus: Ausgewogen, highfidel, pegelfest mit traumhaftem Bass.  Minus: Für den Preis nichts zu beanstanden.“
Das zitat habe ich von testberichte.de udn klingt komisch  (schaut ma bei Minus)
Das Ding scheint ja uch billiger geworde zu sein, denn früher soll es 200€gekostet haben udn aktuell 150€....

Ich würde mich noch über antworten freuen!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Oktober 2009)

Also da ich davon ausgehe, dass du auch die erste Seite dieses Threads durchgelesen hast kann ich nur noch sagen: Der Aufpreis lohnt sich! Ein Bekannter von mir war auch von meiner Anlage angetan und wollte sich aber auch nur das C100 holen und zwar genau aus dem gleichen Grund, den du hier schilderst! Er hat es "bereut" und schon nach 1 Wocher das System wieder zurück geschickt und sich dann auch das C200 geholt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Oktober 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> „Plus: Ausgewogen, highfidel, pegelfest mit traumhaftem Bass.



Highfidel?? man soll s auch in diesem Preissegment nicht gleich übertreiben ^^


----------



## Speedguru (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!!

So ich habe nun das C200 bestellt. (mit click an buy, wir bestellen wenig im i-net, ich hoffe das das gut ist....)
Außerdem hoffe ich das das System dann acuh fein is 

Wollte fregen, ob da ein USB Kabel mitgeliefert wird, den bei Teufel direkt habe ich kein Zubehör für gefunden! Ist da also schon eins dabei oder muss ich noch eins kaufen, wenn ja, welches?

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Oktober 2009)

Im Lieferumfang sind keine Kabel, dass steht aber auch auf der Teufel Seite und auch auf der ersten Seite dieses Thread's, wo ich das auch extra groß geschrieben habe!

Du bräuchtest so eins: ednet USB-Kabel A/B 5,0m: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## Speedguru (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ja das weiß ich, aber ich habe von Teufel direkt bestellt und da gabs kein USB Kabel, das Lautsprecherkabel habe ich ja mitbestellt!
Ok vielen dank, dann kann ich mir das schonma vom MediaMarkt in der Nähe kaufen!!

MFG 

Speedguru


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Oktober 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja das weiß ich, aber ich habe von Teufel direkt bestellt und da gabs kein USB Kabel, das Lautsprecherkabel habe ich ja mitbestellt!
> Ok vielen dank, dann kann ich mir das schonma vom MediaMarkt in der Nähe kaufen!!
> ...



Klar, kein Problem. Hast du denn nur Onboardsound oder eine extra Soundkarte alla X-Fi oder von Asus?


----------



## Speedguru (16. Oktober 2009)

Nein, neben mir ist noch ein alter Medion PC, der dieses Weihnachten durch meinen ersten Selbstgebauten PC getauscht wird, sprich der hat Onboardsoud, deshalb werde ich die intrigrierte soundkarte nutzen!

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde dir da trotzdem eine Soundkarte empfehlen! Der Soundchip im System ist zwar besser als Onboardsound aber eine richtige Soundkarte wertet gleich das ganze System noch einmal auf!


----------



## Speedguru (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja? Meinst du? 
Und wie viel kosten diese Karten? Und welche sollte es den sein? Die kann ich ja dann miteinbauen, obwohl schon jetzt ich am limit mitm geld bin 
Also bin für alles offen!!

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Man ist das hier toll  Soviele nette menschen und so viele Anregungen - glücklich


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich empfehle dir den Thread hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sound-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes.html

Es kommt auf deine Ansprüche drauf an. Spielst du mehr, solltest du eine Creative X-Fi nehmen. Hörst du mehr Musik oder guckst Filme, ist eine Asus Xonar die bessere Wahl für dich.

PS: Schön zu Wissen, dass man einem anderen so helfen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Oktober 2009)

Je nach dem was man will fangen recht gute neue Karten schon bei 30€ an.
Gebrauchte Auslaufmodelle mit kaum schlechteren Eigenschaften gehen auch mal für die Hälfte weg(*hust* bei der wäre ich mittlerweile auch so weit*hust*).


----------



## Speedguru (17. Oktober 2009)

Sooo Vielen Dank!! Habe mir das durchgelesn. Weiß aber nicht genau was ich brauche. Hört man den unterschied den deutlich? Den wenn man was halbwegs gutes will ist man schon 50-70€ los und das ist für mich fürn sound schon viel 
Also ich freue mich jetzt erstma auf das C200 und werde es per USB anschließen und schauen wie der sound ist, dann sehe ich weiter!

Bis dann!

Speedguru


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Oktober 2009)

Ok, mach das. Die Soundkarte kannst du ja immernoch nachkaufen.


----------



## Speedguru (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich melde mich mal wieder!! Heute iste ndlich das Teufelsystem angekommen.
Ich erstama:"Boah! Ist der groß!" Der Subwoofer ist für meine Berhältnise gigantisch groß.
Nunja sofort ans zusammenbauen gemacht. Sieht alles super aus. 
Ich gleich ma voll das basslastige lied reinhau: selbst bei mittlerer bassstufe udn lautstärke vibriert mein stuhl^^
Wenn ich alles auf max stelle dann wackelt alles - geil!!
Der Sound ist für mich megageil!!!
Es rauscht gar nixx nur wenn ich das ohr total nah an den LAutsprecher halte.

Nun zu den Fragen:

1. Ich habe es per USB angeschlossen und nutze ein Kabel, dass so zwei schwarze Bobel drann hat, macht das was??

2. Der Sound ist, wenn ich weiter hinten sitze (also weiter von den Lautsprecher) deutlich besser. Man spürt den Bass besser und der hochton bereich ist besser.... naja was solls 
EDIT: gerad die Boxen bissl weiter weggetan jetzt ist besser!!

3. Muss ich irgendwas umstellen wegen 2.1?

WeSpeed EDIT2:


----------



## Speedguru (21. Oktober 2009)

Sorry für nochmal post, aber beim editieren hängt das iwie auf udn ic kann nemmer schreiben!!!

EDIT: Wenn der Bass reinhaut, dann werden die satelliten leiser ist das normal?


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Oktober 2009)

Schön, dass dir das System gefällt. Für 2.1 brauchst du nichts umzustellen, es sollte alles nur auf Stereo stehen, dass reicht. Das .1 steht ja nur für einen externen Subwoofer.

Die Satelieten werden normalerweise nicht leiser, je lauter du das System machst. Es kann aber sein, dass durch deine Räumlichen gegebenheiten ein sehr starker Bass bei deiner Sitz- oder Hörposition auftritt und du deshalb den Bass stärker warnimmst.


----------



## Speedguru (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja so habe ich das nicht gemeint... sonder bei gleicher lautstäre wurden die satelliten leiser, is aber nur bei einem lied so, sprich liegt an der quali!!

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden und würde es auch nochmal kaufen, jetzt kann man das auch musik nenen 

Ich kauf mir noch ein besseres USB Kabel, denn im moment hab eich es an einen 1zu4 usb dingsi angeschlossen und dann noch mit verlängerung 

Achso udn ich weiß nicht, was da noch eine soundkarte bessermachen soll, außer vllt. iwie feauters!!! xDDD

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Oktober 2009)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Achso udn ich weiß nicht, was da noch eine soundkarte bessermachen soll, außer vllt. iwie feauters!!! xDDD
> 
> MFG
> 
> Speedguru



Nunja, dass wäre genauso so, als würdest du sagen, du wüsstest nicht, wie neue Lautsprecher einen besseren Klang erzeugen. Besser geht immer. Aber wie ich gerne zu pflegen sage: Man sollte sich einmal Gedanken über seine eigenen Ansprüche machen und auch darüber, wie oft man denn die Lautsprecher richtig ausreizt oder hört.

Denn sich ein 3000€ System zu holen, wenn man nur einfach Nachmittags
mal ne Runde Musik hören will, wird sich bestimmt nicht rentieren.


----------



## faibel (23. Oktober 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Aber wie ich gerne zu pflegen sage: Man sollte sich einmal Gedanken über seine eigenen Ansprüche machen und auch darüber, wie oft man denn die Lautsprecher richtig ausreizt oder hört.
> 
> Denn sich ein 3000€ System zu holen, wenn man nur einfach Nachmittags
> mal ne Runde Musik hören will, wird sich bestimmt nicht rentieren.



Was hat das mit dem "ausreizen" der Lautsprecher zu tun ? Nur weil man hochwertige Systeme hat muss man diese doch nicht immer ausreizen. Laut oder Bassstark zu sein ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal.

Die eigenen Ansprüche steigen übrigens schnell wenn man mal einen gut gemachten Lautsprecher gehört hat. Spätestens wenn man Details in Bekannten Stücken raus hört die auf den Billigheimern nicht zu hören waren 

So kann man sich auch einen 3k€ Lautsprecher ins Wohnzimmer holen, auch wenn (oder gerade) man nur eine Stunde am Tag hört. Ich höre deutlich weniger Musik aber wenn dann muss es schon klingen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. November 2009)

> Hi erazer,
> da ich nicht weis ob du deinen Thread mit dem Test des C 200 USB noch verfolgst frage ich dich am besten persönlich^^
> Ich möchte mit nämlich das System acuh zulegen aber nun habe ich gelesen das keine Kabel mitgeliefert sind. Welche werden da benötigt? (ein Link zu denen die du hast wäre auch hilfreuch xD)
> Außerdem steht im aktuellen PCGH Heft das der Aufbau "anspruchsvoll" ist. Wo liegt da die Schwierigkeit?
> ...



1. Na klar verfolge ich den Thread noch, ist ja schließlich mein eigener, also immer her mit den Fragen, ich werde sie euch gerne beantworten.

2. Da keinerlei Kabel mitgeliefert werden, braucht man unbedingt normale Lautsprecherkabel. Damit werden dann die beiden Satelieten mit dem Subwoofer verbunden. Ein Stromkabel brauchst du nicht, das wird mitgeliefert. Dann brauchst du noch ein Kabel zum verbinden des Subwoofers mit deinem PC. Da stehen dir 2 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl:

Entweder du möchtest das ganze Analog per Klinke mit deinem PC verbinden (empfiehlt sich bei einer schon eingebauten Soundkarte wie einer X-Fi oder einer Asus Xonar),

oder du verbindest das ganze per USB mit dem PC. Diese möglichkeit bietet sich an, wenn du keine "externe" Soundkarte in deinem PC hast, denn die eingebaute Soundkarte im Teufel System klingt besser als die Onboard Lösung der Mainbords (Wie auch schon geschrieben). 
Dafür benötigst du ein ein USB Adapter von A nach B

So einen hier: Hama USB-2.0 Anschlusskabel A-Stecker - B-Stecker, 3 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Als Audiokabel kannst du auch gleich bei der Bestellung über Teufel.de das 2.1 Set kaufen Lautsprecher Teufel - Kabelsets für Lautsprecher

Da bräuchtest du dann nur noch einen USB Adapter, wenn der überhaubt erforderlich wird.Selbst über Analog über den Onboardchip ist der Klang sehr gut!

Mfg EraZeR


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2009)

Vielen Dank
Jetzt möchte ich nur noch wissen wo du das System für 150€ siehst? Bei Teufel kostet es nämlich noch 200€ und das ist doch auch der einzige Versand, oder?
Ich habe mir dummerweise vor 2 Monaten das Logitech Z2300 System gekauft aber leider ist die Musikqualität mehr als mäßig. Gott sei Dank kann ich es fast für den Neupreis (105€ ) wieder verkaufen


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. November 2009)

Da hast du recht, der Preis wurde wieder von 149€ auf 199€ heraufgesetzt. An dem Tag, als ich den "neuen" Preis eingetragen habe, war wohl ein Angebot.


----------



## ich558 (6. November 2009)

ich habe so viel Pech......aber bald ist ja Weihnachten


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok ich habe mir jetzt für 170 Euro das 200 Usb gekauft
Da ich keine Soundkarte habe läuft es auch über USB. Nur weis ich jetzt nicht ob die Soundkarte verwendet wird oder ist das automatisch der Fall sobald man was hört?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du nur über USB mit dem PC verbunden bist und ein Ton raus kommt wird die Soundkarte der Boxen wohl aktiv sein.


----------



## ich558 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ok danke!


----------



## zuogolpon (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen, ob es möglich wäre, das Teufel Conecpt C 200 mit zwei cinch/klinken bzw. analogen Audioquellen zu speisen.
Denn ich würde gerne meinen Fernseher und meinen HTPC anschließen, um normal TV sehen zu können und Blu-Rays etc. . 
Mit der gleichen Sound-Anlage.

Weiß einer wie?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Dezember 2009)

Geht bei den Teufelsystemen nur über Y-Adapter, also von einem Cinch auf zwei Cinch, da das Teufelsystem nur einen einzigen analogen Anschluss besitzt.


----------



## DaStash (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Nicht komplett, aber mein Rauschen ist echt extrem leise, hört man eigentlich nur leicht, wenn alles aus ist und im Zimmer nichts an ist.


Tja, das ist eben das problem, wenn es keine Digitalanschlüsse gibt. Ich lasse meine Anlage nur noch über opt. oder coax laufen, um eben unnötige Störgeräusche zu vermeiden. 

MfG


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, das ist eben das problem, wenn es keine Digitalanschlüsse gibt. Ich lasse meine Anlage nur noch über opt. oder coax laufen, um eben unnötige Störgeräusche zu vermeiden.
> 
> MfG



Eben, da hat man auch keine Brummschleifen, keine Induktion, relativ störungssicher solang es keine abnormen Längen sind.


----------



## P2Q (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

d.h., das wenn ich das System über USB A zu B anschließ brauche ich kein Klinke auf 2-chinch Kabel?! da ich nur ne Onboard Soka hab.

MfG


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Januar 2010)

P2Q schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> d.h., das wenn ich das System über USB A zu B anschließ brauche ich kein Klinke auf 2-chinch Kabel?! da ich nur ne Onboard Soka hab.
> 
> MfG



richtig, wenn du es per USB anschließt nutzt du die Soundkarte die im Teufel Concept C200 USB eingebaut ist, die dürfte auch etwas besser sein als der OnBoard-Sound.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Januar 2010)

Leute, Problem:
Sonderpreis gilt nur noch bis heute. Das heißt, da ich am Überlegen war, mir des zu kaufen, dass ich heute eine Entscheidung fällen muss. 
Ich suche ein 2.1-System für meinen PC, mit dem ich gut Musik hören kann (Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium PCIe), und sonstige normale Einsatzgebiete für Lautsprecher am PC.
Soll ich zuschlagen? Wie sieht es aus wegen dem Rauschen, was oben erwähnt wurde - ist das immer so? Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Verbindung aus - welcher Stecker wäre für besten Musikgenuss mit dem C 200 am besten? Wohl eher nicht das USB, oder? ^^
Danke im Voraus für die Antworten.

EDIT:
Rauschen hat sich erledigt, scheint ja nicht so schlimm zu sein.
Verbindung hat sich auch erledigt, wird über die X-Fi angeschlossen.
Bleibt nur noch die ursprüngliche Frage: Soll ich zuschlagen?  Oder gibt es mittlerweile bessere 2.1-Alternativen bis 200 €?


----------



## Spasstiger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Test] Teufel Concept C 200*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, das ist eben das problem, wenn es keine Digitalanschlüsse gibt. Ich lasse meine Anlage nur noch über opt. oder coax laufen, um eben unnötige Störgeräusche zu vermeiden.
> 
> MfG


Wobei das Grundrauschen nix mit der Anschlussart zu tun hat. 
Bei einer hochwertigen Soundkarte kann der digitale Anschluss sogar zu stärkerem Rauschen führen als  der analoge Anschluss. Eine Xonar Essence STX hat z.B. ein Signal-Rausch-Verhältnis von 124 dB, der D/A-Wandler am SPDIF-Eingang der Lautsprecher/des Receivers dagegen nur z.B. 96 dB. D.h. dass bei gleichbleibender (hoher) Lautstärke die Rauschspannung über den digitalen Eingang um 28 dB größer wäre als über den analogen Eingang. 28 dB entspricht einem Faktor 25. Bezogen auf die Signalenergie hat man sogar einen Faktor 625.
Das Grundrauschen, dass auch ohne angeschlossene Geräte hörbar ist, kann man leider überhaupt nicht beeinflussen, das ist bauartbedingt. Dieses Grundrauschen übertrifft in der Regel auch das Rauschen, das in den D/A-Wandlern der Lautsprecher, des Receivers oder der Soundkarte entsteht. Bei Kopfhörern sieht es wieder anders aus, da gibt es kein Grundrauschen, sondern nur das Rauschen, das der D/A-Wandler erzeugt.


----------



## ich558 (5. Februar 2010)

Bei der Fernbedinung gibt es ja zwei Anschlüsse- Mic und Phone. Kann man also an Phone einen iPod/iPhone oder andere Player anschließen und über die Teufel Lautsprecher wiedegeben?


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Februar 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Bei der Fernbedinung gibt es ja zwei Anschlüsse- Mic und Phone. Kann man also an Phone einen iPod/iPhone oder andere Player anschließen und über die Teufel Lautsprecher wiedegeben?



Nein, das ist für ein Micro ( z.B. Bei einem Headset) gedacht.

PS: Sorry für die späte Antwort, hatte wegen des Internetanbieter Wechsels kein Internet.


----------



## ich558 (28. Februar 2010)

Ok danke!
Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal die Beschreibung durchgelesen. Da steht: ,,_Für das Zuspiel des Stereo-Signals vom PC über den USB-Port steht zusätzlich ein analoger Cinch-Eingang zur Verfügung. Ideal wenn Sie eine weitere Audioquelle (z.B. MP3-Player, iPod-Dock, Game-Konsole) über das Concept C 200 USB wiedergeben möchten_."
Nun habe ich das mitgelieferte Cinch-Kabel an mein iPhone angeschlossen aber es kommt kein Ton raus. Was mach ich da falsch? Sorry aber ich kenne mich in diesem Bereich kaum aus


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Februar 2010)

Hast du nur den Chinch Anschluss angeschlossen oder ist der USB Eingang auch angeschlossen?


----------



## ich558 (28. Februar 2010)

Aufgrund deiner Aussage steckte ich mal das USB Kabel aus und schon gings aber das heißt dann auch, dass ich in Spielen nichts mehr höhren kann. Beides zusammen geht also nicht oder?
Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten damit ich Gamesound habe und gleichzeitig Musik vom Phone wiedergebe?


----------



## casey1234 (5. März 2010)

Hi all!

Super EraZeR dass du deinen Thread noch so sehr verfolgst!
Auch Kompliment! Sehr übersichtlich und verständlich geschrieben!

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich kenne mich im Audio Bereich was die Technik betrifft, nicht so sehr aus, allerdings möchte ich beim Filme schauen und insbesondere Musik hören nicht auf Qualität verzichten! Ich habe ein Laptop und würde auch lieber den OnBoard Sound außen vorlassen, allerdings auch nicht die Soundkarte vom Teufel System nutzen, sondern lieber auf eine am Lappi direkt angeschlossene Soundkarte setzen, am besten eine von der ASUS Xonar Reihe (eben wegen Musik und sonstiges Entertainment, weil ich kaum bis gar nicht zocke). Nun Frage ich mich ob das geht? Kann und wenn ja über welche Anschlüsse könnte ich eine externe Soundkarte anschließen (gibt es so etwas überhaupt? ich denke doch oder?!)?
Allerdings frage ich mich auch wie das gehen soll, schließlich kennt mein Lappi Mainboard im Moment nur den OnBoard Sound und sonst keinen! Kann ich also irgendwie ne externe anschließen oder macht das keinen Sinn?

Würde mich über baldige Antwort sehr freuen!

Edit: Zum Rauschen: Habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass das Rauschen bei manchen wirlich sehr störend wirkt, wenn kein Ton an ist und sogar sehr nervtötend werden kann, manche haben es sogar deswegen zurückgeschickt Oo ...würde mich über eure Erfahrungen mit dem Problem freuen!
Edit 2: Ich frage mich ob sich die Investition auch wirklich lohnt! Ich weiß, einige werden jetzt die Augen verdrehen, aber ich besitze im Moment das Logitech Z-4 Set, welches eines der besten 2.1 Systeme ever von Logitech ist und auch zahlreich preisgekrönt wurde und ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass das System wirklich sehr gut ist und einen super Klang hat! Ich weiß viele schreiben hier, dass Welten zwischen Logitech+Co und Teufel liegen, aber ist der Unterschied wirklich SO gravierend und eindeutig? Bin nämlich von meinem Z-4 mehr als überzeugt...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Casey


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2010)

Also so weit ich das jetzt verstanden habe möchtest du die Soundkarte extern Anschließen und dann das C200 daran oder? Generell funktioniert sowas, da die Soundkarten Analoge und Digitale Ausgänge hat. Die Soundkarte im Teufel System wird dadurch zwar überflüssig, ist sie bei mir aber auch . 

Das Rauschen sollte kein Problem darstellen. Stört es dich doch zu stark drückst du einfach kurz auf den Aus Knopf. Ob der Klangliche Unterschied für die SO groß ist, musst du einfach selber herrausfinden! Teufel gewährt 8 Wochen Rückgaberecht. Das Reicht locker um sich selber eine Meinung bilden zu können. Bei weiteren Fragen immer her damit .


----------



## casey1234 (5. März 2010)

Genau ich möchte eine externe Soundkarte an mein Lappi anschließen und darüber dann das Teufel System laufen lassen, um möglichst guten Klang zu erreichen!
Allerdings frage ich mich ob das überhaupt geht eine Soundkarte extern an mein Mainboard anzuschließen? Schließlich kennt mein MainBoard nur den Onboard Sound und wenn ich Pech habe, bekomme ich dann auf der externen Soundkarte auch nur das Signal vom Mainboard, was es über die Klinke auch ausspuckt (an der hängt zur Zeit mein Z-4 System).
Also ist meine Frage OB und wenn ja WIE ich eine externe Soundkarte anschließen kann und OB ich dann auch besseren Klang bekomme als über die Klinke vom onBoard Sound?

MfG casey


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2010)

Also du würdest sowas in der Art nehmen wollen ASUS Xonar U1 Externe USB Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Elektronik ?

Externe Soundkarten werden über USB angeschlossen und bekommen ihr Signal Digital. Dein Mainbord wird alles erkennen!


----------



## casey1234 (5. März 2010)

Ja ich denke! Das Ding habe ich bei ASUS selber auf der HP auch gefunden, läuft unter Soundkarten für Notebooks!
Über USB ist ja schonmal gut! 
Aber was heißt sie bekommen ihr Signal digital? Kann dann die Soundkarte mehr aus dem Klang machen bevor sie ihn an das Teufel System weitergibt als mein MainBoard über meinen Audio Out Klinke Stecker? Sprich ist es ein Unterschied diese von dir genannte Soundkarte zwischenzuschalten?


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2010)

Auf alle Fälle! Die externen Soundkarten unterscheiden sich meist nur im Anschluss. Mit Digital meine ich halt, dass es egal ist, ob der Sound über USB oder den PCI Slot von einem Mainboard geliefert wird.


----------



## casey1234 (5. März 2010)

Das ist ja sehr interessant!
Aber wie soll das funktionieren? Die Soundkarte erhält dann quasi über USB das Audiosignal digital und verbessert es? Weil mein Mainboard ja über USB auch nur das Signal übertragen kann was es über meinen Audio Out Klinkenstecker auch ausspuckt oder? Wenn der Klang durch die externe Soundkarte besser wird, MUSS es ja der Fall sein, dass sie das Signal aufbereitet oder? Aber wie?
Ich vergleiche das gerade in meinem Kopf wie bei einem MP3 codierten Lied:
Wenn ich ein Lied in 128kbit/s codiert habe und in 320kbit/s umwandle, dann wird es auch nicht besser, weil ja bei der Quelle die Musikinformationen schon fehlen! Verstehst du was ich meine?^^
Oder kommt über USB dann das Signal quasi in guter Quali an der Soundkarte an (wie über PCI) und die gibt es dann über den Klinkestecker einfach besser weiter als meine onBoard Klinke? Ist das vielleicht der entscheidende Unterschied?


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2010)

Wie genau das funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Aber der Soundchip verbessert den Klang. Ob er jetzt über einen Internen oder externen anschluss verbunden ist ist relativ egal. Was genau im Chip vor sich gut, tja da bin ich überfragt


----------



## Olstyle (5. März 2010)

Bei einer externen Soundkarte wird genau wie bei einem PCI-Modell der Mainboardsound komplett übergangen. Die Decodierung und der Umwandlungsvorgang von Digital zu Analog erfolgt erst dort.
Gerade letzterer ist bei Mobos in der Regel miserabel gelöst weshalb dedizierte Soundkarten besser klingen.


----------



## casey1234 (5. März 2010)

Oke also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe erfolgt die Soundausgabe, Kodierung, Umwandlung und was sonst alles, wenn ich eine externe USB Soundkarte anschließe (wie die ASUS Xonar U1) dann über diese und die Umwandlung durch meinen Realtek Soundchip aufm Mainboard wird komplett übergangen?
Im Klartext: Ich bekomme ein deutlich besseres Klangbild als über meinen Realtek Soundchip, an dessen Klinke im Moment mein 2.1 Set hängt? Ist das alles so richtig?^^

PS: Den letzten Satz verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz Olstyle... Was sind Mobos? Sorry bin absoluter Noob auf dem Gebiet  ...und mit dediziert meinst du PCI Karten oder nicht?


----------



## 8800 GT (5. März 2010)

casey1234 schrieb:


> Oke also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe erfolgt die Soundausgabe, Kodierung, Umwandlung und was sonst alles, wenn ich eine externe USB Soundkarte anschließe (wie die ASUS Xonar U1) dann über diese und die Umwandlung durch meinen Realtek Soundchip aufm Mainboard wird komplett übergangen?
> Im Klartext: Ich bekomme ein deutlich besseres Klangbild als über meinen Realtek Soundchip, an dessen Klinke im Moment mein 2.1 Set hängt? Ist das alles so richtig?^^
> 
> PS: Den letzten Satz verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz Olstyle... Was sind Mobos? Sorry bin absoluter Noob auf dem Gebiet  ...und mit dediziert meinst du PCI Karten oder nicht?


Jup, das meint er und Mobos sind Motherboards, also mainboards...


----------



## casey1234 (6. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade letzterer ist bei Mobos in der Regel miserabel gelöst weshalb dedizierte Soundkarten besser klingen.



Nun, dass dedizierte PCI Karten besser klingen ist klar, aber wird der MainBoard Sound dann ebenfalls übergangen wenn ich diese extrerne USB Karte anschließe? 
Will einfach aus dem Concept 200 das meiste rausholen, und deshalb frage ich so genau nach! Weil wenn diese externe USB Soundkarte Asus Xonar U1 kaum besser ist als mein Realtek Chip aufm MainBoard, dann würden sich die 60 Euronen ja kaum rentieren oder? 
Also würd ich eben noch gern wissen, ob der Mainboard Sound SICHER übergangen wird wenn die USB Karte angeschlossen ist und ich ein eindeutig besseres Klangbild erhalte wenn ich das Concept 200 über die externe Karte laufen lasse?

MfG Casey


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. März 2010)

Ja wird er und ansonsten kann man den auch deaktivieren .


----------



## Olstyle (6. März 2010)

Das Soundsystem wird direkt an der USB-Soka angeschlossen, da spielt der Onboardsound definitiv nicht mit rein.


----------



## casey1234 (7. März 2010)

Super, danke für die hilfreichen Antworten!
Und sorry wegen der genauen Nachfrage aber kenn mich halt leider mit dem Thema nicht aus 

Dann werd ich mir mal die Xonar U1 und das Concept 200 zulegen!!


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. März 2010)

Genau dafür sind wir doch da!  Außerdem finde ich es besser, wenn jemand genau nachfragt als zu ungenau und man muss alles selber in erfahrung bringen. Schön das du dich fürs C200 entschieden hast.


----------



## ich558 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar kann ich under den Soundeinstellung wählen zwischen Telefon-,Tonbandgerät-, CD- und DVD-qualität. Logischerweise ist DVD das beste aber gibt es noch irgendwo extra eine Soundeinstellung für das C200 UBS z.B für die Soundkarte?


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Juli 2010)

Meines Wissens nach kannst du gar nicht auf die Interne Soundkarte zugreifen. Sie ist halt da, aber Deaktivieren kann man sie über USB nicht.


----------



## sedeko (10. August 2010)

Also ich hab mir vor par Tagen das Teufel c 200 usb gekauft. Habe es über USB an meinem PC angeschlossen soweit funktioniert es auch alles, der Klang ist auch gut nur habe ich ein ständiges rauschen von den Satelliten das doch relativ laut ist.

Ich sitze ca. 80 bis 90 cm von den Boxen weg und trotz PC Betrieb ( Luftgekühlt GTX 480 also kein wirklich leises System)  ist das rauschen deutlich warzunehmen. Wenn ich die Verbindung zum PC trenne rauschen sie weiter. Nur wenn sie auf Standby sind ist nix zuhöhren.

Hab schon mehrere Steckdose ausprobiert und andere Boxen am Subwoofer angeschlossen diese rauschen dann auch. Ich denke mir mal das es dann Sub liegt oder evtl. an der Kabelverbindung kann das sein?.

Noch was wenn ich das System An/Aus schalte kommt aus dem Sub ein Knall ist das normal?

Haben die Leute die auch das Teufel haben die gleiche Erfahrung wenn nicht werde ich es wohl umtauschen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2010)

Also als einen Knall würde ich das Einschaltgeräusch der Teufel-Verstärker nicht bezeichnen, aber man hört auf jeden Fall ein Relais schalten. Das ist normal.
Und was das Rauschen angeht...da gibt es bei Teufel tatsächlich immer mal wieder Probleme, dass die Verstärker ein ziemlich starkes Grundrauschen haben.
Wenn es dir zu laut ist solltest du den Teufel-Support kontaktieren und den Subwoofer umtauschen. Bei meinem E300 ist das Rauschen auch da, aber erträglich in der Lautstärke.


----------



## Blutstoff (10. August 2010)

Ich besitze zwar das CE400, aber das klingt trotzdem nicht normal. Ruf doch mal bei Teufel an.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2010)

sedeko schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir vor par Tagen das Teufel c 200 usb gekauft. Habe es über USB an meinem PC angeschlossen soweit funktioniert es auch alles, der Klang ist auch gut nur habe ich ein ständiges rauschen von den Satelliten das doch relativ laut ist.
> 
> Ich sitze ca. 80 bis 90 cm von den Boxen weg und trotz PC Betrieb ( Luftgekühlt GTX 480 also kein wirklich leises System)  ist das rauschen deutlich warzunehmen. Wenn ich die Verbindung zum PC trenne rauschen sie weiter. Nur wenn sie auf Standby sind ist nix zuhöhren.
> 
> ...


Rauscht es auch wenn du den Subwoofer nur einschaltest ohne ihn am Computer angeschlossen zu haben?

MfG


----------



## sedeko (10. August 2010)

Ja immer


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2010)

Dann schliesse mal den Subwoofer an einem anderen Stromkreis an und gucke ob er dann auch noch so rauscht.

MfG


----------



## sedeko (10. August 2010)

Subwoofer rauscht oder brummt ja nicht nur die Satelliten rauschen.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2010)

Ja aber man sollte erst einmal ausschliessen das es am stromkreislauf liegt. Das Problem ist nicht unrealistisch, hatte ich auch schon. 

Ich habe eine Teufel Heimkinoanlage, da rauscht in jedem Fall nichts. Wenn das Problem wie beschrieben nicht zu lösen ist, support anrufen, schildern und auf Reperatur bestehen, bzw. auf Austausch. Viel erfolg, sag mal bescheid wies läuft. 

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (11. August 2010)

Lautstärle vielleicht aus Versehen ganz aufgedreht?^^ Das sorgt nämlich immer für ein leichtes Rauschen aus den Boxen. Ansonsten Stromkries checken, Kabelverbindungen überprüfen, Support kontaktieren.


----------



## sedeko (11. August 2010)

Ne das rauschen ist gleich bleibend vorhanden egal ob ich voll aufdrehe oder ganz leise die Lautstärke aufdrehe. Alle Steckdose in der nahe ausprobiert Wandsteckdose oder auch Steckleisten alleine mit anderen Geräten dran macht kein unterschied.

Also entweder ist es normal oder ich empfinde es so schlimm oder defekt. Hab bisher noch kein anderes Boxenkabel angeschlossen glaub aber nicht das es was bringt.


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2010)

sedeko schrieb:


> Alle Steckdose in der nahe ausprobiert ...


Was heißt das, hast du sicher gestellt, dass diese auch an einem anderen Stromkreis hingen, meistens ein anderer Raum/Sicherung?

Wenn ja, dann ist das ein Grundrauschen was besteht. Wenn es so ist wie von Dir geschildert, dann nimm deine Gewährleistungsansprüche bei Teufel wahr und bestehe auf eine Reperatur, bzw. auf einen Austausch.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Oktober 2010)

Habe neuerdings anscheinend ein Problem: Wenn ich mein Sys anmache, also den kleinen Knopf auf der Fernbedienung drücke, braucht der Subwoofer einige Zeit (einige Minuten), bis er überhaupt da ist, das heißt, vorher tuen nur meine beiden Lautsprecher. Kennt irgendjemand das Problem? Irgendwelche Ideen/Vorschläge?


----------



## DaStash (18. Oktober 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Habe neuerdings anscheinend ein Problem: Wenn ich mein Sys anmache, also den kleinen Knopf auf der Fernbedienung drücke, braucht der Subwoofer einige Zeit (einige Minuten), bis er überhaupt da ist, das heißt, vorher tuen nur meine beiden Lautsprecher. Kennt irgendjemand das Problem? Irgendwelche Ideen/Vorschläge?


Ist der Subwoofer so eingestellt, dass er erst bei einer bestimmten Lautstärke/Bassintensität eines Signales angeht?

Bei den Teufellautsprechern kann man das hinten umstellen, schaue doch einmal nach ob da etwas verstellt wurde.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (18. Oktober 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ist der Subwoofer so eingestellt, dass er erst bei einer bestimmten Lautstärke/Bassintensität eines Signales angeht?
> 
> Bei den Teufellautsprechern kann man das hinten umstellen, schaue doch einmal nach ob da etwas verstellt wurde.
> 
> MfG



Sehe nicht wirklich, wie ich an meinem Subwoofer irgendetwas einstellen kann außer an/aus. Sicher, dass der C 200 Sub das unterstützt?

Gruß


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Oktober 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der C 200 Sub das unterstützt?


 
Der Sub vom C 200 unterstützt die Funktion nicht, den Signalempfang vom Motiv 2 z.b kann man auf On - Auto - Off hinten am Sub einstellen.

Mfg


----------



## ich558 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist eigendlich normal dass der Sub extrem brummt z.B bei Californicatin von den Red Hot Chillipepers? Könnte das mal jemand testen für mich so kann man ja fast nicht hören


----------



## Madz (14. Oktober 2011)

Teufels PC Subs sind allgemein für Dröhn/BumBUm Bass bekannt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Teufels PC Subs sind allgemein für Dröhn/BumBUm Bass bekannt.


 
Und dann noch eines der Stücke, die sowieso bis Limit laut aufgenommen wurde...


----------



## ich558 (15. Oktober 2011)

Achso naja wenigsten ist dann nichts kaputt


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2012)

*Thread wiederbeleben*
Heute bin ich auf eine SSD umgestiegen und hab somit auch Windows 7 neu installieren dürfen. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass meine Teufels nicht wirklich funktionieren. Egal ob in Youtube, DVD oder Musik es kommt ein paar Sekunden ein Ton, eine Gedenksekunde ist es stumm und wieder kurz Ton. Man könnte meinen es buffert. An was könnte das liegen? Extra Treiber gibt es ja meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:
			
		

> *Thread wiederbeleben*
> Heute bin ich auf eine SSD umgestiegen und hab somit auch Windows 7 neu installieren dürfen. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass meine Teufels nicht wirklich funktionieren. Egal ob in Youtube, DVD oder Musik es kommt ein paar Sekunden ein Ton, eine Gedenksekunde ist es stumm und wieder kurz Ton. Man könnte meinen es buffert. An was könnte das liegen? Extra Treiber gibt es ja meines Wissens nicht.



Wie genau ist denn die anlage angeschlossen, analof oder digital?

MfG


----------



## ich558 (12. Juli 2012)

Ähm über das USB Kabel um die interne Soundkarte zu nutzen 

edit: Ok scheinbar war nur ein Kabel locker. Alles aus- und wieder angesteckt und schon gehts wieder


----------

